# SC Board Spring Get Together?



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

What do y'all think about getting together in the spring for a fishing trip? Maybe towards April or May?


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

whenever the Spanish hare running and we hog up one side of the pier jigging with surf rods


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

That's what I was thinking about.


----------



## gasmanbucs (Mar 6, 2006)

*great idea*

i would love to do this, but i may or may not be in town, ill be at a race track somewhere working..


gasman


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

We'll do one in the fall and spring if the first one goes well. I'm planning on going to school down there and will be able to go a whole lot more than I am now.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

I would show up and catch a few brews, I mean bruisers.....:beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## MinnerTime (May 19, 2006)

Hello MinnerTime--it looks like you haven't posted in several weeks. Why not take a few moments to ask a question, help provide a solution or just engage in a conversation with another member in any one of our forums?>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


Got a notice >>>SO>>>>


Taking up the whole side of the pier has been spoken for > for many years> I too love to jig for spanish but Unless you want to get knocked off your feet you usually have to fish where the regulars are not...............Just like spot fishing> people get nutty and rude................Hate people who think they own the pier just because they been fishing on that pier since they took their first poop and now they just talk poop!!!!!!!!!Looking all wrinkled just like the day they were born!


No matter where ya go it happens.......


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

MinnerTime said:


> Hello MinnerTime--it looks like you haven't posted in several weeks. Why not take a few moments to ask a question, help provide a solution or just engage in a conversation with another member in any one of our forums?>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> 
> Got a notice >>>SO>>>>
> ...


Not sure how this fits in this thread but per your comment, you have to stand your ground. Last pier I was on I had to pay to fish, This in turn gives me the right to fish from that pier. I've had the old locals try to push me out. I just pushed back.


Now as far as your SC board get together, That would be great. Set a place and date and let us know.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

yeah, gotta watch those plankers. they can get very rude.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

how about huntington beach jetties(u can fit 30 ppl there and each person with plenty of space to fish)


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

bluefish1928 said:


> how about huntington beach jetties(u can fit 30 ppl there and each person with plenty of space to fish)


I haven't fished those jetties in YEARS. I'd be up for a get-together, but I usually don't make it down in the spring.


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

Check out the Springmaid Resort and Pier,,,,in April and May they have some real good deals going for room, pier and breakfast. My wife and I stayed there last fall and I think the whole thing cost us about $200 for two nights, two mornings of hot fresh breakfast bar and $5 off the fishing pier cost. 

Right now they are offering a two night special of $32 per person double occupancy with hot breakfast through March 19th....not sure what the rates will be in April and May but they should not be too much higher


----------



## Mark55 (Dec 14, 2008)

at the jetties we could sip a few while we fished.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

this same thing has been attemted a number of times before . never with very much success. I would like to see it actually come together for once! sounds like some fun to me.


----------



## Jawbonez (Nov 5, 2008)

I'd be in just let me know a time and place.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

Mark55 said:


> at the jetties we could sip a few while we fished.


I like the way he is thinking......


----------



## Jawbonez (Nov 5, 2008)

outfishin28 said:


> I like the way he is thinking......


I'd help pull the cooler


----------



## scallywagfishing (Dec 20, 2008)

would love to be a part of it, wherever is fine by me...if we can get a head count, i have a great hookup on some brews (and pepsi's for others who might not want a brew), i know i am new to the site but if you have room for a few others, count me in...


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Sure, anyone's invited. Not everyone here is of drinking age unfortunately (me). But oh well, fishing is just as good.


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

SmoothLures said:


> Sure, anyone's invited. Not everyone here is of drinking age unfortunately (me). But oh well, fishing is just as good.


*What the heck ya doin on a fishin forum. When I was your age, I was chasin girls!* *Caught one, so now I fish!*


----------



## Mark55 (Dec 14, 2008)

racewire20 said:


> *What the heck ya doin on a fishin forum. When I was your age, I was chasin girls!* *Caught one, so now I fish!*


wish i'd have followed the catch and release rule on that one!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

racewire20 said:


> *What the heck ya doin on a fishin forum. When I was your age, I was chasin girls!* *Caught one, so now I fish!*


Why do you think I fish Myrtle Beach in the summer time?


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

SmoothLures said:


> Why do you think I fish Myrtle Beach in the summer time?


And that's what you'd call *"Sight Fishin"*

We used to call it *"Trolling"*


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Only problem is 90% of the pretty ones you meet are out of staters.


----------



## surf fisher (Aug 28, 2008)

I would like to get in on this, 
let me know where and when .


----------



## ymmij (Jun 21, 2008)

SmoothLures said:


> Only problem is 90% of the pretty ones you meet are out of staters.


 thats the best part, changing up your tactic's to produce strikes. you live in a strange paradise a new face every week, live the dream wail you can


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

SmoothLures said:


> Only problem is 90% of the pretty ones you meet are out of staters.


Don't let your blessings be your burdens!

Now about that SC get together. Sounds like ya got some takers. Work out some details and let us know. I've already mentioned it to the wife. Selling it as fishing by day and sending time with her by night. I know for myself I already have plans for PI 1st weekend in april and 2nd week of may. Outside of Easter anytime is good for me.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I'd definitely be in for it! Early April I'll be down for my biannual trip, but May could work for a drive down. It's only 2.5 hours from my driveway and if I have a chance to catch some Spansh, big blues or kings I'd gladly load up the fish-mobile and head down.












Evan


----------



## medicdav66 (Sep 27, 2007)

I might would be interested in attending a little get-together in Myrtle Beach at a pier. I havent give up my pier-fishing ways yet!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Figured I'd bump this. What do y'all think about mid-late April? Weekdays would be great due to the crowd but I'm sure most people would rather it be on the weekends.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

ya'll need to pick a place and a pier... just so it's before the 7th of May... I'll prolly take a ride down...


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm really interested, But I've got trips planned 1st weekend in April and 1st week of May. We will be in Myrtle March 14th and 15th for my daughters cheer leading competition. That would be a good weekend for me, but I'll have to attend some of her events, or I'll have all weekends free.

Smooth, Are you heading this thing up? If so keep us up to date.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I may but my schedule is crazy sometimes so I might not even be able to make it. Will try. 

I'll be down mid March, depending on if my aunt comes down, if you want to meet up for some fishing, just let me know.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

i see the book: coastal fishing in the carolinas from pier, jetty and surf in ur car. i have literally memorized that book


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Yep, not a bad read, but the gear it mentions is a bit dated (last printed 2000 to my knowledge).


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Bluefish and Smooth:

I'm on my third copy. First one was stolen off my cart one day on the pier, Second was dumped off the planks by high winds. Third stays in the car.

I've read it several times over, and yes the equipment is a little dated but the rigs, techniques and location info are all terrific. I highly recommend the book to anyone who fishes the NC & SC coast.

Plus some of the recipes are to die for...

Evan


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Well, $hit guys, I almost bought that book once, I think. LOL I'm pretty sure that's the one I saw at the Huntington Beach gift shop a couple of years ago when my wife wanted to go walk around that castle (Adalaya?sp?). I'll have to find a copy.

Blue, how in the heck did you see that? LOL You've got GREAT EYESIGHT. 

Hey, you don't see one of Evan's VISA cards thrown around in there somewhere, do you? HA HA KIDDING, EVAN!


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

my eyesight is not really that good, it is just that theres not that many books with that cover and i have digusted that book 100 times over. one of the major points that is outdated is the author says spinning reels can't handle king mackerel, sharks, and cobia. we know spinning reels nowdays come with up to 65 pounds of drag pressure and can handle fish up to 500 pounds.


----------



## TideJones (Aug 29, 2008)

Sounds like it could be a good time. It would be great to put faces with names. I am free any day any time. What a life. I would suggest if we do a pier, we take a look at Garden City or any other pier that is open 24 hours.

If we are looking at surf fishing, since I am still on pretty good terms with my third wife, she will swim the bait out as far as we need it. She is a strong swimmer, and with a little Jack D. (I will supply) she is willing. I have seen her carry as many as eight shark rigs out about 200 yards at one time. Of course for night trips out she requires a little more Jack than day light hours. The currents at the Huntington Park jetties are pretty strong so I had rather her not swim bait out in the inlet.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

BubbaHoTep said:


> Hey, you don't see one of Evan's VISA cards thrown around in there somewhere, do you? HA HA KIDDING, EVAN!


I'll PM you the card number if you pay off the balance.  Just threw down some cash on textbooks 

And I'd definitely pick up the book if you see it. It's worth the cover price for the recipes and the dissertation on bluefish migrations.

Evan


----------

